# Halloweens in the air...



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

At the Dark Shadows home haunt! Took about 25% of stuff out of storage today. The lawn fertilizer guys are coming out wendesday then set up begins! 18 days and counting till , heres some teaser pics.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

They all look alive and willing. All ready to grace your yard. Looking forward to pics of your set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some good eye candy there! Looks like nice stuff!:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck on the set up. Looks like you'll have your hands full.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks like you've got some good stuff!
I'd like to dig through there haha.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, that looks good just sitting in the garage.
Please post pics when you have everything out.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice, I like the coffin a lot and the masks are cool. How did you corpse the bucky by the way, he looks really good and I've never seen that method before


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Pics of the set up will be up for sure. The bucky is corpsed using the Gore Galore's kit. I Layed the cotton bedding on top of the skeleton and then soaked it with latex. Pressed it in between each rib and stained it with a minwax stain (forgot color).

I tweaked some more stuff, Organized it, finished putting LED's in all the yes and wirring up all the controllers. Here's a pic I thought looked cool. I still have to pull out my skelerector, organist, and my static figures.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks very nice, I love the coffin.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice corpses.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like they're ready to show off their stuff!!! I think if you just open the garage door, they'll head to the front lawn themselves!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great stuff!

Dig the glowing eyes...
Hey - what is in the "Danger" barrel?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys and gals. The danger barrel has a 3 inch stroke cylidner in it to make it hop up and down. It's really loud and should be a good startle scare this year.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahhhh. Finished taking everything out and some set up! Well, except the the walls inside the haunt. Updated Pics










And You can't really see it but theres a bucky at the top peak of the roof.










And your very own


----------

